
Cleaning $Home on macOS - KKPMW
http://karolis.koncevicius.lt/posts/cleaning_home_on_macos/
======
kirillzubovsky
Out of curiously, outside of being able to do it because one can, what is the
real value? Is this just so you can full access to naming convention and
therefore feel like this is more of your system? Kind of like if you are
living in your home, you want to have full access, and not always have to bump
into the square table in the kitchen because Apple put it there, is that the
case?

~~~
KKPMW
That's a good question. For me it is mainly to tidy things up. I feel more at
ease when I know where everything is and when everything is simple. It's a
similar feeling to working on a messy desk vs a clean one. Disorder places a
tiny amount of additional mental burden.

